# Here fishie fishie



## intensejustin (Sep 8, 2010)

I told some of you guys Id throw some pics up... here they are...

Anyone got any good camera settings to get some decent pics... im having a hell of a time!


This is the girl they have all been tryin to get





One of the males: Blue Dynasty!








The 2nd male: Firecrotch








Just a few shots of shrimp that actually turned out





Let me know what ya think and what camera settings i should be using, Ive got a DSLR so options are endless


----------



## 92pulseRS (Sep 22, 2010)

not sure of the camera settings, but i like the shrimp. nice setup!!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Try a macro lens.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

You have some beautiful guppies, I love them.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Macro settings and a tripod will be your best friend when taking pics of the tank.


----------



## Sebrina (Sep 16, 2010)

I take no credit but this guy takes amazing tank pictures and is quite a good read, it might help:
Walter's Discus Page - Photography Tips


----------

